# which backing plate for my rotary?



## stushine (Jan 23, 2007)

just getting in the the rotary side of things (been using PC for months!)

just wondering which backing plate and pads people recommend?
i was thinking about the 3M PERFECT-IT III ROTARY BACKING PLATE ?
what backing plate & pad combos would you all recommend? 

i think im going to go for all the 3M polish range...


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah the 3M plate is supposed to be quite a good choice as its apparently quite forgiving and flexible.

I have so far tried Sonus DAS pads and 3M ones just yesterday on my bike tank. The 3M are far better IMO, just seemed to work through the swirls and scratches far easier (plus you don't have the choice of 4 LOL). They also have a better backing "velcro" stuff on them which is no bigger than the backing plate meaning they are easy to centre versus the Sonus ones.
I also have a Meguiars Cut and Finish pads but have yet to try those out but hear they are good foams too.


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

ive just tried my new 3M backing plate and pads and have to say they are sooooo much better than the sonus and edge pads/plate combos. 

I was thinking of ditching the rotary after not being too happy with the way it can skip (with the edge pads i was using) but now im happy to stick with it and the 3m stuff


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I can't recommend the 3M backing plates and pads highly enough for a novice rotary user like myself. 

The supersoft grey foam backing plate (part no. 09628 for M14) is very forgiving allowing the soft 3M waffle pads (Black and Blue) to conform to the contours of the panel you're polishing. :thumb:

You can also get a similar supersoft grey backing plate from some of the traders on DW a bit cheaper if your budget doesn't stretch to the 3M version. 

Alan W


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Alan W said:


> You can also get a similar supersoft grey backing plate from some of the traders on DW a bit cheaper if your budget doesn't stretch to the 3M version.
> 
> Alan W


Do you mean this one Alan????


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's the one! :thumb:

Also available from Ben at the Carnauba Wax Shop, Alex at Elite Car Care etc.

Alan W


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

This is 'official' 3M grey one:

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk...mm-female-thread-backuppad-velcro-p-1142.html

Is this one:

http://www.pro-detailing.co.uk/index.php?p=201

just an unbranded 'aftermarket' 3M backing pad?

I have the yellow 3M backing pad and an unbranded grey one and the 3M seemed better quality.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I can't recommend the 3M backing plates and pads highly enough for a novice rotary user like myself.
> 
> The supersoft grey foam backing plate (part no. 09628 for M14) is very forgiving allowing the soft 3M waffle pads (Black and Blue) to conform to the contours of the panel you're polishing. :thumb:
> 
> ...


^^ pay attention to what Alan has said - he spent my money on the 3M stuff.....and I have NO regrets whatsoever - the best forgiving pads and backing plates for novices like me


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> ^^ pay attention to what Alan has said - he spent my money on the 3M stuff.....and I have NO regrets whatsoever - the best forgiving pads and backing plates for novices like me


:lol: :lol: :lol:

The unbranded 'pattern' Super Soft Grey backing plate was only mentioned as a cheaper alternative for those that couldn't stretch to the 3M product that was recommended by me and bought by Kriminal. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The unbranded 'pattern' Super Soft Grey backing plate was only mentioned as a cheaper alternative for those that couldn't stretch to the 3M product that was recommended by me and bought by Kriminal. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Well I'd say save yer pennies and get the backing plate you mentioned to me....when I used it Today with the 3M Finishing Pad, it completely 'wrapped' itself around the bendy contours of the TT - an absolutely piece of top quality stuff :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

^^^ pay attention Dave! :lol: Are you trying to confuse readers of this Thread further! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> ^^^ pay attention Dave! :lol: Are you trying to confuse readers of this Thread further! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


In a word, Yes   ...I think the sun might've got to me, after staring too close into those panels when doing the polishing :lol:


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

So you recommend the cheaper version LOL?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

mark1319 said:


> So you recommend the cheaper version LOL?


Touché! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## DimitriKatsaros (Jul 4, 2008)

So, as I understand it, this gray backing plate (09628 or 09627) even more conforming than the yellow one (09553), correct? Are there any applications where one would want the yellow one instead?


----------

